# Minimalist photography



## Leopard Lupus (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello CR forum-goers! 

The majority of us take pride in our collection of gear, but what about the minimalist photographers? Could you do it?

Lets have some fun here. If you are/would be a minimalist photographer, having 1 body, 1 prime lens and 1 zoom lens, what would they be? Flashes/memory cards/tripods/etc can be left out of the equation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2011)

The 1D X, 35mm f/1.4L, and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II. 

But no, I couldn't do it...


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 12, 2011)

1d4 + 50 1.4 + 70-200 f/2.8 II

I often go for a walk with 1 body, 1 lens (usually 5DII + 135f/2)


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah, 1D X for me as well, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 85mm f/1.2 II. Nah, can't just ignore all that other fantastic glass


----------



## davidchang (Nov 12, 2011)

1D X + 16-35L + 50L would be ideal for me. only "sightly" better than my current setup. (7d + 10-22 + 50 1.8) 

but, no... i also wouldnt be able to do it.


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 12, 2011)

1DX, 24/1.4 and 135/2. I'd skip the zoom option.


----------



## JR (Nov 12, 2011)

1DX as well, 70-200mm 2.8L II IS and 50mm 1.2L

...but I love the differences of the various lens so much not sure I could do it with only 2!


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! 

I though more like bring your G10 and off we go. I don't know if there anything disambiguate about bringing a 1DX, 70-200mm 2.8L II IS and 50mm 1.2L

That's like 10 large paper in minimalist toys.

All the best,
dario.


----------



## ianhar (Nov 12, 2011)

1dx with 70-200 ii is and 400 2.8 ii L


----------



## 100 (Nov 12, 2011)

Funny, the majority would take a camera that won’t be available for at least another 4 months so they won’t be able to take pictures at all, that’s true minimalism I’ll guess… 

On that note I’ll take the 1Dx Mark II, EF 50mm f/1.2 L USM mark II and the EF 200-400mm f/4 L IS USM Extender 1.4x mark II and won’t be able to take pictures for at least another 4 years. 

No, minimalism is about fundamental features.
A 1000D, an 18-55 kit lens and an EF 85mm f/1.8 will do. If you can’t take great pictures with that combination, anything better is a waste of money.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm more of a video guy, but if i were restricted to stills I'd probably take a 1DsIII (of course a 1DX if it were available). I like the 1D4 but I'd rather have an FF sensor. 

Lenses - I love my primes, so picking a zoom is tough. But considering the 16-35mm f/2.8L II is the only zoom I kept out of the 4 I had at one point, I would have to pick that and probably the 50mm f/1.2L. 

I shoot wide to medium-telephoto for the most part, so that would work if I HAD to. Now could I? I doubt it, too hard to leave the 85L behind, as well as the 35L. 

Alternate combo: 24-70 and 100mm Macro L, You would have a great walkaround lens and the macro lens is a great multi-purpose lens.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been less than a minialist for 2 years with 20D plus 17-40mm L. That will fit 90% of my need. After that I got a used 35-135mm.


----------



## recon photography (Nov 13, 2011)

easy, 1dx, 28-300, 50mmf1.2l ;D


----------



## c-law (Nov 13, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 1D X, 35mm f/1.4L, and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II.
> 
> But no, I couldn't do it...


This would be my choice.

Chris


----------



## niccyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

5dmk2 (no idea what the 1dx will be like)..... 50mm 1.2 and 28-300L


----------



## AG (Nov 13, 2011)

If we are talking fictional cameras (1D-X) id go:

1D-C
50mm Cinema Prime
24-70mm f2.8 L

If i had to use currently available equipment:

5D Mk2
Canon 50mm f1.2 L
24-70mm f2.8 L

I mainly shoot video and as much as having a great selection of primes would be handy, these 2 lenses are the 2 main ones i fall back on.


----------



## CowGummy (Nov 13, 2011)

100 said:


> Funny, the majority would take a camera that wonâ€™t be available for at least another 4 months so they wonâ€™t be able to take pictures at all, thatâ€™s true minimalism Iâ€™ll guessâ€¦
> 
> On that note Iâ€™ll take the 1Dx Mark II, EF 50mm f/1.2 L USM mark II and the EF 200-400mm f/4 L IS USM Extender 1.4x mark II and wonâ€™t be able to take pictures for at least another 4 years.
> 
> ...



+1. 
I agree... plus I don't really consider a 1DX a 'minimalist' camera.


----------



## recon photography (Nov 13, 2011)

this is a what would you take, i think it is theoretical the things i listed i don't personally have so relax on the you wouldn't be able to take photos if u choose 1dx remember that camera does actually exist


----------



## elflord (Nov 13, 2011)

Leopard Lupus said:


> Hello CR forum-goers!
> 
> The majority of us take pride in our collection of gear, but what about the minimalist photographers? Could you do it?
> 
> Lets have some fun here. If you are/would be a minimalist photographer, having 1 body, 1 prime lens and 1 zoom lens, what would they be? Flashes/memory cards/tripods/etc can be left out of the equation.



I recently had a trip where I wanted to travel very light. I kept it nice and simple -- only took the 5D Mark II with the 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 13, 2011)

AG said:


> If we are talking fictional cameras (1D-X) id go:
> 
> 1D-C
> 50mm Cinema Prime
> ...



I've got a query into Canon regarding this, but I don't think that the 50mm cinema prime lens can be focused from the camera body at all. I don't know if that matters to you. Sometimes I think I should have kept all of the FD primes lenses I sold in 1997.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't see where the OP put any restrictions on the cost of the items, only the quantity. One of the tenets of minimalism is actually, "_Less but better._"


----------



## illogict (Nov 13, 2011)

My current setup, a X00D body with an EF 28 f/1.8, pleases me enough: it's small and light so that you can bring it almost everywhere with you. Add an EF-S 55-250 IS or an EF 70-300 IS when you need to go tele, and you're pretty much done.

Sure it certainly won't bring super duper sharp pictures as with some other setups listed here, but so what? You'll be enjoying your time, and that's what's important, and won't have pain all over your shoulder 



100 said:


> No, minimalism is about fundamental features.
> A 1000D, an 18-55 kit lens and an EF 85mm f/1.8 will do. If you canâ€™t take great pictures with that combination, anything better is a waste of money.



Funny that I ended up with a prime standard and kit zoom tele and you the other way 

This said, my dream minimalist setup would be a NEX-7 with the Zeiss 1.8/24 ;D


----------



## Eagle Eye (Nov 13, 2011)

Taking into account both the "one body, one prime, one zoom" restriction as well as the minimalist emphasis of the post, I'd do a T2i with an EF-S 18-135mm and an EF 35mm f/2.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 14, 2011)

AG said:


> If we are talking fictional cameras (1D-X) id go:
> 
> 1D-C
> 50mm Cinema Prime
> 24-70mm f2.8 L


If the Cinema camera does stills well enough that would be a tempting offer (assuming the equipment is bought and paid for, of course).

I do a lot of birding photography so the full frame camera restriction could be harmful. On the other hand, I could still just throw a TC on (I'll assume that fits in for flashes and tripods, which I generally don't use).

My setup would probably also be something like this:

1D X
85mm f/1.2L II
Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS (still nothing comparable from Canon - a 400mm f/2.8 zoom would be better, of course, but also considerably heavier...actually, why not a 300mm f/2? Nikon did it before, albeit in prime format.)

I would sorely miss my 135mm f/2L and especially my tilt-shift lenses, though...so perhaps actually I would be better served trading the 85mm f/1.2L II for the TS-E 90mm f/2.8.

Ultimately, this is a no starter for me because I need different lenses for different subjects - it's not just optional. Taking a picture of a building from the street with a 85mm lens is not going to work well - it needs a wide angle (and it had better be a shift lens, as well).


----------



## willrobb (Nov 14, 2011)

I would go with my 5DmkII, 24-70mm f2.8L and 50mm f1.2L.

I've actually been trying this of late. I had an assignment in Seoul in the summer and all I took was my 5DmkII, 24-70mm F2.8L and my macro 100mm f2.8L IS. Last week I was traveling in Kyoto and just took my 5DmkII and my 50mm F1.2L (and a Mamiya 7II).

I'm actually finding it liberating only taking the minimal amount for each job. It's impossible to do this a lot of the time when I do portraits/weddings/events, but most media assignments where I'm only required to submit 1-5 cuts I prefer to keep my bag light and only take essential kit (which usually involves more inthe way of lighting).


----------



## Eric (Nov 14, 2011)

If we are able to take two primes if we forgo a zoom, I would say 5D Mark II, TS-E 17mm f/4 L, and Schneider-Kreuznach PC-TS Makro-Symmar 4.5/90 HM.


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 14, 2011)

For me....

A Leica M8.2 White LE
50/1 Noctilux (or a 50/1.4 Summilux)
28/2 Summicron (sorry no zooms here LOL)


Cheers

PS: I know I know...it's leica, but you didn't restricted to the brand aaaand you didn't put a money limit, so let me dream, please, let me dream for a bit longer ehehehe!!!


----------



## Takuma (Nov 14, 2011)

If it is about a body, zoom and prime regardless of money I think I'd go with:

1 Dx (asuming it is as awesome as they say)
100-400 L (4 - 5.6) IS USM
24 1.4L II USM

From what I can afford:

7D
100 - 400 L (4.5 - 5.6) IS USM
24 1.4L II USM

For real minimalisem, Think about using a photoplate and a single simpel lens in a wooden box


----------



## Heidrun (Nov 14, 2011)

1D mk III and ef 24-70 2,8 L. Thats all i need on a day out today. But if i could have a wish.
5 D mk II. 16-35 f.2,8 L mk II, 70 - 200 f.2,8L is mk II and a 2,0 converter


----------



## bycostello (Nov 14, 2011)

the more weddings i do the less i carry...


----------



## Heidrun (Nov 14, 2011)

bycostello said:


> the more weddings i do the less i carry...



Been married twice. Never again


----------



## Eisbaer (Nov 14, 2011)

3D (hehehe), T* 1,4/35 ZE, EF 24-105 4L IS

Best regards
Eisbaer


----------



## tron (Nov 14, 2011)

It depends on the kind of photography someone is interested in. I would say 5D mk II, TS-E 24mm II and 70-200mm f/4L IS.
This is a real combination (equipment I own) and there have been some days when I went out only carrying only these (I guess a small thinktank bag I sometime use contributed to this).


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 14, 2011)

I am not a minimalist. When in full mode for wildlife and nature, I've got two 7Ds, a 10-20, a 24-105, 70-200 2.8, 180 3.5, and a 300 2.8, and usually a 50 1.4 and 30 1.4 tossed in for good measure, as well as a flash, and maybe even my tripod if I think I need it. 

I think minimalism is a mindset and method which works best for some people and uses. I've done minimalism (for differing reasons, usually mountaining or something broke...), but I prefer to have all my options available.

However, if I am going out to town, or being with friends, I usually bring as my point and shoot, if you will, my 7D with either 24-105 or 50 1.4 (or sometimes 30 1.4 now that my 50 is having issues...)


----------

